

PaperJS - sparshgupta
http://paperjs.org/

======
crisnoble
For anyone who was unsure what this was going to be:

    
    
        Paper.js is an open source vector graphics scripting 
        framework that runs on top of the HTML5 Canvas.
    

and it's awesome.

